# Any Chance?



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

We have just had a failed cycle as none of our 8 eggs fertilised, 4 poor quality and immature but 4 good, sperm good too.  We didnt have ICSI and would next time. Does this mean that we would not be able to conceive naturally while waiting for the next cycle? In the past what has kept us going is the hope that it may happen. 

Should we just give up on thinking it may happen naturally?

Any comments would be great. 

X


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Never give up hope    

I can't tell you how many people I know, double figures for sure, who were either waiting to start ICSI or have had failed cycles (6 BFNs in one case   ) before their natural miracle came along. Its your hope that keeps you going so don't give it up.

I'm sorry about your BFN and I hope, if your miracle doesn't come along in the meantime, that you get lucky next time.

Katxxx


----------



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you Kat   

So many people say that when they stop trying it happens, part of me thinks if I believe it won't happen naturally between cycles then maybe it will! But then I feel low as I am not doing anything and the wait is painful! 

Your are true thou hope is what keeps you going. 

It's all so confusing and think about it every day.



Kirsty


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

It doesn't happen because you stop trying or stop thinking about it. It happens when you get lucky.

You feel the way you feel, and sadly there is no IF off switch so its not so east to just stop thinking about it ...... if only hey. 
Don't listen to what anyone else says, just do what is right for you. If you want to take some time off from trying then do and don't feel bad about it, we all need a break sometimes. It takes time to heal after a failed cycle so go treat yourself to something nice, do something lovely that you can't do if you have to drag a pram with you   

We don't even bother trying at the right time anymore (its been too long for us to have hope anymore) and its quite liberating, I know af is going to come and so there are no tears when it happens. Funnily enough my pmt is better too because there is no added pressure   

Your time will come though, its all about luck and you'll get your lucky break one way or the other.
Katxxx


----------



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

You wouldn't bet on a 30% chance at the bookies would you?! You are right it is luck and a lot of those lucky people do not realise how lucky they are, they just take it for granted. 

Yes we are lucky in that we have a nice house, good jobs and can go on great holidays but we would give all that up for a baby. The amount of people that make comments about the luxuries, if only they knew!!

I had 6 months of Zoladex implants in 2010 and knew I couldn't get pregnant and in one way it did help, there were no tears in 6 months! 

The hardest thing must be accepting that enough is enough  

I think it is off out for some retail therapy!!!

Kirsty xxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Happy shopping! Remember happiness is proportional to how much your credit card is smoking   .

Pooch and I are heading out for a stroll in the sun and coffee and cake later. Happiness is also proportional to how much cake you can consume   

Katxxx

PS. Yep. Stopping tx is much harder than continuing


----------

